# Tcks123's picture thread.



## Misty Day (Jan 20, 2015)

Figured I'd finally start one of these. :sarcasm:

_*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*_ 6" Female. 'Trinity'.





_*Brachypelma Vagans*_ 4" female. 'Ella'

View attachment 133697


_*Lasiodora parahybana*_ 4" female. 'Zelda'




_*Nhandu Chromatus*_ 2.5' female. 'Alaska'

View attachment 133699


Hope y'all enjoyed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 20, 2015)

Continued. :biggrin:

_*Grammastola pulchra*_ I sold a while back, big mistake, I mean, look how gorgeous she was!




_*Phrixotrichus*_ _*Scrofa*_ 3' female, 'Annabelle'.




First _*Avicularia*_ I ever got, _*Avicularia versicolor*_, 'Kitana'. (This was from a while back, I don't handle my t's anymore as I don't see the point.) 




_*Brachypelma vagans*_, 4' female, 'Ella'. This was also from a while back, she's currently in premolt. This girl has HUGE chelicerae and a good, stocky carapace.


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice! that's a pretty swell collection you have there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 20, 2015)

First t's all grown now. (Almost!)

_*Poecilotheria Regalis*_ 6' female, 'Mia'. This girls also in premolt now. Anyone who knows me from when I first joined, knows that getting a _*Poecilotheri*a_ sp for one of my first T's was a bad idea, and I know that now too, but I don't regret it at all and wouldn't change how it all turned out for anything. She's a doll when it comes to rehousing ect, even after keeping her since second instar and knowing her behavior, I still fully understand that it's still an old world species and that she is a wild animal and capable of completely changing her attitude any day. I feel I have to explain myself as I see beginners getting old worlds and thinking that they can predict what they will do, which with the amount of 'My OBT bit me' and 'My (Insert OW species here) has escaped'. 




And my other first t, a 4" immature male, (That's what I get for buying just one!) _*Chromatopelma Cyaneopubesens*_. "Avery". Keeping this boy at a cooler temperature than my other t's and feeding him less to stop him from maturing for a while longer, as nobody over here that I know of has a female. He had a bad molt and lost both his palps, and regenerated them his last molt, so that's the reason they look a little scrawny.




I apologize for the long paragraphs, but everyone can go on and on about their first t's. :sarcasm:


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 20, 2015)

That really is one sexy P. Cam though! Wow, that GBB has good coloration, did u photoshop? or do you have it on a special diet?


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry for the spam of pictures, I just figured out how to get my SD card onto my laptop and am uploading a bunch of old photos. 

One of my favorite pictures I've taken, _*Psalmopoeus Cambridgei*_ 6' female, 'Trinity', enjoying her cork bark tube.






One of my younger _*Avicularia Versicolor*_ #2 having a nice post molt experience. 






More recent picture of my biggest _*Avicularia Versicolor*_, Kitana at 9th instar, (2.25 inches). Should be seeing some nice adult colors next molt. This t's also currently in heavy premolt. I got a lot of t's in premolt at the moment!






4" female _*Brachypelma Vagans*_, "Ella". "How dare you fill my water dish!!"






_*Poecilotheria Regalis*_ 6" female, "Mia".







Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 20, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> Nice! that's a pretty swell collection you have there.


Thank you!



Tarantula Fangs said:


> That really is one sexy P. Cam though! Wow, that GBB has good coloration, did u photoshop? or do you have it on a special diet?


No photoshopping on these guys, I just stuck the exposure on my camera up to 0.5, and it seems to do a good job. I don't think diet effects color, I just feed this guy mealworms mainly.


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 20, 2015)

That was really more of a joke, but um.. yeah, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 20, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> That was really more of a joke, but um.. yeah, lol.


Dang it, but I thought it was serious as I've seen people starting threads asking if that diet seriously affects t's coloration.


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 20, 2015)

_*Psamlopoeus Cambridgei*_ 6" female, "Trinity", not very happy with me trying to feed her.


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 21, 2015)

_*Phrixotrichus Scrofa*_ 3' female, 'Annabelle'.






_*Brachypelma Vagans*_ 4' female in premolt.






_*Avicularia Versicolor*_ 3' molted and finally got some adult color. Only one of my versi's that actually kicks hair at me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 21, 2015)

I guess you might be right, hmm, it's possible.


----------



## rmattei (Jan 21, 2015)

Gorgeous pics and beautiful enclosures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice collection. And I agree, that shot of the P. cambridgei inside its hide is a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 22, 2015)

Bootiful T's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 22, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> I guess you might be right, hmm, it's possible.


It's actually not true, I meant that sometimes people think that diet does affect coloration, (Example seen in this thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...hancing-fish-flakes&highlight=color fish food ) and I thought you did too. :sarcasm:



Tim Benzedrine said:


> Nice collection. And I agree, that shot of the P. cambridgei inside its hide is a good one.





rmattei said:


> Gorgeous pics and beautiful enclosures





Chainsaw Reptil said:


> Bootiful T's!


Thank you all!


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 22, 2015)

*Avicularia Versicolor* hardened up a bit, confirmed her as a female by her molt so I renamed her from Kitana to Lyla. 







4" Female Lasiodora Parahybana, "Zelda", should molt any minute now, started building some molt mats. (Sorry for the terrible photo, didn't want to disturb her as I've been waiting like 3 weeks for this one to molt).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 23, 2015)

Female *Lasiodora Parahybana* flipped & post molt. Didn't gain as much size as I was expecting, she went from 4 inches to just under 4.5.

Flipped.








Post molt.











Now just waiting on my _*brachypelma vagans*_ girl to molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 31, 2015)

6 inch female _*Poecilotheria Regalis*_ 'Mia', Currently in premolt.







_*Brachypelma Vagans*_ 'Ella'  molted, went from 4 inches to 4.5ish.




No mistaking the girly bits there!




*Lasiodora Parahybana* 'Zelda'.  Female, 4.5 inches.




Thanks for viewing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 31, 2015)

Avicularia Versicolor #3 freshly molted. Around 1.5 inches now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice spiders. and great pictures. I really like your Avicularia versicolor, they are beautifull.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 31, 2015)

louise f said:


> Nice spiders. and great pictures. I really like your Avicularia versicolor, they are beautifull.


Thank you! Yeah A.versicolors are gorgeous and have great feeding responses, I have four of them but want more!


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 31, 2015)

Tcks123 said:


> Avicularia Versicolor .... Kitana to Lyla.


Ah how gorgeous!  I have got to get me one of these.
What a stunner!

Ellen <--- late catching up on pix here on AB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Feb 5, 2015)

My _*Avicularia Versicolors*_ when I kept them communal. There was a third sling in the same enclosure, but was hiding. They did fine, but at 1.5 inches I decided to seperate them.









Biggest _*Avicularia Versicolor*_, 3 inch female named Lyla. She's a lot more colorful in person,but my phone can't take good photos for anything.





2.5 _*Nhandu Chromatus*_ female, 'Alaska', not very happy with me.








*Thanks for viewing!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Feb 18, 2015)

*---Changed username from Tcks123 to Misty Day, not changing the title of the thread. ---*

_*Chromatopelma Cyaneopubesens*_ immature male, 4.25 inches, freshly molted. This boy is so gorgeous, gotta get more GBB slings soon in hopes of getting a girl.

















_*Lasiodora Parahybana*_ 4.5 inch female, "Zelda".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Feb 18, 2015)

Even in premolt this girl is gorgeous, 2.5 inch female _*Nhandu Chromatus*_, "Alaska".






3 inch female _*Avicularia Versicolor*_, "Lyla".






4.5 inch _*Brachypelma Vagans*_ female, "Ella". Love the big chelicerae on this girl.


----------



## Misty Day (Feb 18, 2015)

Haven't seen this girl out in a while, starting to think she might be in premolt, she hasn't eaten in two months. 6 inch female _*Psamlopoeus Cambridgei*_, "Trinity".









"Peekaboo!"


----------



## Misty Day (Feb 22, 2015)

*Chromatopelma Cyaneopubesens* immature 4.5 inches, first meal post molt. "Avery"






_*Nhandu Chromatus*_ 2.5 inch female molted, looks to be around the 2.75-3 inch mark.


----------



## Sana (Feb 22, 2015)

Did your N. chromatus just start to develop the red coloration this molt?  I have one at 1.5" and I'm anxiously awaiting the pretty red.


----------



## Misty Day (Feb 22, 2015)

Sana said:


> Did your N. chromatus just start to develop the red coloration this molt?  I have one at 1.5" and I'm anxiously awaiting the pretty red.


Just this molt, and even still it's kind of a dull red from the naked eye but a certain camera angle can make it seem redder. I'm still waiting for the bright red to come through.


----------



## Misty Day (May 15, 2015)

_Phixothrichus Scrofa_ female freshly molted - 'Annabelle'




Enjoying a well deserved post molt drink.







Good shots of her lady parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (May 15, 2015)

_Poecilotheria Metallica_ rescue doing well, in heavy premolt currently. 4.5 inch female, 'Saphira', named after the blue dragon from Eragon. :biggrin:









Noticeable premolt on carapace.





Love this shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angel Minkov (May 15, 2015)

Great shots and beautiful Gooty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (May 19, 2015)

I changed the names of some of my tarantulas but it won't let me edit it in earlier pictures in this thread, so from now are their actual names and the same spiders, not different ones. 


_Psalmopoeus Cambridgei_ adult female - "Mira". This girls been in premolt for about 6 months now, hasn't eaten in 7 months, patience really is a virtue in this hobby. 








_Avicularia Versicolor_ unsexed, - "Jace". Hopefully this guy is actually a guy, to breed with my bigger female versi in the future.




_
Nhandu Chromatus_ 3 inch female - "Calla", this girl should be going into premolt soon, haven't had a molt from her in a while.






_Avicularia Versicolor_ 3.75 inch female - "Acacia", my first versi I ever got & the one who made me fall in love with them. :love:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (May 19, 2015)

Avicularia Versicolor 3.75 inch female - "Acacia"





Little boo boo. Caught her leg in the lid (Completely my fault) & broke it, she molted & it now looks like this. I still feel bad about it. But it doesn't affect her at all. 


View attachment 136717

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (May 19, 2015)

*Exciting day!!!*

My rescue _Poecilotheria Metallica_ female - "Saphira", molted. She went from 4.5 to 5.5 inches. She is *absolutely* breathtaking. I didn't understand the hype about them before I got one and even when I got her because her colors were drabby, but I am absolutely obsessed with her now. _Poecilotheria_ is such a beautiful genus, if not the most. 






















I'm looking forward to seeing her eat for the first time, seeing as she was in heavy premolt when I got her.

I really gotta get more pokies, I'm leaning towards a _miranda_ or a _rufilata_. Actually I gotta get more tarantulas soon, my smallest t is 2 inches! I miss those little 1/4 inch slings that you get frustrated with because they're not growing, then next thing you know they're 3 inches! (Looking at you N.Chromatus!)

*
Thanks for viewing!!​*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Misty Day (May 20, 2015)

Messing around with the macro setting on my camera.

_Nhandu Chromatus_ 3 inch female, "Calla". 






Poecilotheria Metallica 5.5 inch female, - "Saphira".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (May 20, 2015)

Finally got a molt from my Psalmopoeus Cambridgei female. Went from 6 inches to 6.5-7??


















Still a lady!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 20, 2015)

That P. Cam is gorgeous, can't wait till mine gets that big, and hopefully one of them are female.. hehe :biggrin:


----------



## Misty Day (May 20, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> That P. Cam is gorgeous, can't wait till mine gets that big, and hopefully one of them are female.. hehe :biggrin:



They grow like weeds, I wouldn't say you will be waiting long!


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 20, 2015)

Misty Day said:


> They grow like weeds, I wouldn't say you will be waiting long!


 I noticed that! Got both mine end of January this year, one was around 2cm legspan, now its 2.5" and only had 3 molts in my care.. the other one was around 1.5cm in legspan, had 4 molts in my care and is now also 2.5"  I tried to sex both of them via molt but with my luck I teared both of them accidently, well have to wait out the next molts.. lol :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (May 23, 2015)

I seemed to of been right about my_ Nhandu Chromatus _about to go into premolt. 

_Nhandu Chromatus_ 3 inch female, - "Calla".









_
Poecilotheria Metallica_ female "Saphira" almost hardened from her molt.






Not a t, but it's my male GSDs 7 month birthday today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (May 31, 2015)

_Nhandu Chromatus_ female "Calla' having a new found attitude after her molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

